# succulents/house plants for for aquarium?



## heyo its ur boi (Jan 5, 2018)

so my ten gallon is a bit high on nitrates with only one plant (currently, getting LOTS of plants rlly soon) and i was wondering if I could put common houseplants in the hob filter or just have the roots submerged. I think my bamboo plant is perfect, but what about cactus plants/succulents that are able to live hydroponically (i have a few)? could they be toxic? and could i do anything with air plants, like tillandsia? last question lol, will they affect the soon to come fully emerged plants/floating plants or fish? background info: three cories, a betta, a snail, all levels are fine other than nitrates. betta may have fin rot but I added kattapa leaves, and once i replace the fake ornaments with plants i believe it will heal. i do weekly water changes of about 30-40%(sometimes more)


----------



## MissCris (Mar 7, 2016)

If you can grow it hydroponic, you can put it in the HOB. Some may do better than others. You can float your tillandsia in tank water for a half hour, and they will appreciate the fertilizer in the water (I do this with orchids too), but be sure to dry them well or they might get fungus.

Your bamboo (which I assume is dracena?) will do smashingly. Pothos works a dream. Many spathe-flowers, particularly in the arum family like dwarf calla and peace lily, will do well too. Water iris (not terrestrial tuber or bulb type) will work. Most houseplants that love water will do fine.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm curious what succulents you've had luck with hydroponically. I know you can have success with some type of hydroponic systems but I'm not aware of any cactus or succulent that will survive with the roots constantly wet.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

This list should be a great help to you: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/25-riparium-terrarium-vivarium/951834-riparium-plant-list.html

But you can use tons of houseplants in the aquarium, provided you only get their feet wet. 

Personally I've had good luck with:
Prayer plants
fuchsias
coleus
hibiscus (some)
spider plants
pothos

Basically anything that can root in water. Don't use any plant with milky sap! It's poisonous


----------



## JJ09 (Sep 11, 2014)

I wouldn't do it with any succulents- I think they will rot. Even spider plants (in my experience) prefer to dry out periodically. I use houseplants stems on the back of one of my tanks- and before used to keep them in an HOB. For me the best, fastest-growing plant is sweet potato vine. Coleus and pothos did well too. I still have pothos on the back of my 20H.


----------

